# Tear stain help



## monapete (Feb 12, 2012)

My 1 year old maltipoo has really bad tear stains. It seems like he was fine 6 months ago then all of a sudden he has bad tear stains and its spread to his paws as well (his back feet) and around mouth. nothing has changed (diet, etc) he gets filtered water as well. What can be causing this and what can I do? Do I cut hair shorter or change diet?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

This is a wonderful article about tear stains: 

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains

It summarizes a lot of points we talk about in various threads. Hope it helps


----------

